

New engine prototype could potentially decrease auto emissions up to 90 percent - thinker
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/42460541/ns/technology_and_science-innovation/t/new-engine-sends-shock-waves-through-auto-industry/#.UUNxPNE6V-g

======
jerf
Previously:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2704614>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425762>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2337237>

~~~
WestCoastJustin

       https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2704614 - 626 days ago
       https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425762 - 706 days ago
       https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2337237 - 729 days ago
    

One feature I wish HN had was a merge tool. Merge these threads together, and
possibly multiple links per story. Then we can just merge these links/comments
into the older thread. Useful for emerging stories about the inevitable "Apple
i*" that get posted 50x the day of a release. Kind of like techmeme.com
"More:" option.

~~~
jerf
Yes, and...?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Just wanted to give added context that this was from 2011. I've also updated
my comment with my thoughts.

------
jgj
This article is from 2011 and mentions a 25-kilowatt version by the end of the
year. Anyone know of any updates?

~~~
ChuckMcM
I was going to add the same thing. I was following this when the news broke in
2011 (both Popular Mechanics and Science News had mentions) but nothing since.
Since it hasn't gone black (aka 'secret') and has fallen off the "projects"
page [1] of Mueller's lab, I'm guessing it doesn't actually work.

[1] <http://www.egr.msu.edu/mueller/>

EDIT: Found another article [2] that suggested late last year there was
supposed to be a 25KW exemplar. Since its now close to the end of the first
quarter of 2013 and there isn't a press release, I'm further convinced that
their ended up not being anything to talk about.

[2] [http://beforeitsnews.com/science-and-
technology/2012/08/wait...](http://beforeitsnews.com/science-and-
technology/2012/08/waiting-on-the-25-kilowatt-wave-disk-engine-2455872.html)

------
easymovet
It's basically a low RPM centrifugal turbine engine. which is actually perfect
for recharging batteries since it's not as dangerous to have in the car a as
an axially vented turbine, which runs at much higher RPM and temperature.

------
VeejayRampay
It always irks me how those news of ground-breaking improvements in this and
that actually never translate into improvements in greenhouse gases emissions
or cleaner air (or do 10 years later in another form without my being aware of
it maybe).

There's already a few companies (one of them is Tesla Motors, an American
company) working on cars that actually cut emissions dramatically and do in
fact put a dent into the polluting, gas-guzzling model of the "modern" car
paradigm.

------
amalag
Here is one with a company behind it
<http://www.liquidpiston.com/default.html>

But they don't have an animation

[http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/auto-
blog/liquidpi...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/news/auto-
blog/liquidpistons-hyper-efficient-engine-turning-the-rotary-inside-
out-13817971)

This is a picture of all the steps: <http://www.gizmag.com/liquidpistol-
rotary/24623/pictures#7>

But I cannot understand from that.

------
alanctgardner2
Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but it sounds like a normal rotary (Wankel) engine
you can buy from Mazda right now. They have some benefits, but they're not a
magical cure-all - everyone except Mazda dropped development of them.
Wikipedia for the lazy: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wankel_engine>

~~~
drucken
From what little I've read [1], it does not look anything like a Wankel
engine. While they both confer similar engineering benefits (though not
claimed fuel benefits) compared to a reciprocating engine, the Wave Disk
Generator/Engine,

1\. uses compression of air/fuel mixture for ignition (like a diesel engine),
not a separate ignition system

2\. has an exhaust system that is both radial and circumferential using
centrifugal/centripetal forces to clear the gases. Essentially exhausting all
the time.

3\. has an intake central and orthogonal to the plane of the rotor.
Essentially continuous intake.

4\. has no "hot spot" fixed housing locations for different parts of the
thermodynamic cycle like in a Wankel engine, so, there is no need for a
separate cooling or heat distribution system.

[1] [http://sites.psu.edu/mitanshshah/2012/12/03/wave-disk-
genera...](http://sites.psu.edu/mitanshshah/2012/12/03/wave-disk-generator/)

------
lutusp
> The Wave Disk Generator uses 60 percent of its fuel for propulsion; standard
> car engines use just 15 percent. As a result, the generator is 3.5 times
> more fuel efficient than typical combustion engines.

" ... oh, did I mention that I flunked math?"

60 / 15 = 4, not 3.5.

------
DiabloD3
I don't understand the point of this. I can decrease auto emission 100% by
buying from Tesla.

~~~
astrodust
You can decrease tailpipe emissions 100%, but you can't decrease net emissions
that much. It's impossible.

~~~
andyl
Not true.

Even when the source-energy is coal, Tesla reduces net emissions a lot by
eliminating the inefficiency of the IC engine.

And when the source-energy is solar, net emissions are even better. :-)

~~~
meepmorp
If you factor in the emissions of extracting and refining raw materials to
produce the car, I wonder if the net for a Tesla is markedly better than a
standard car.

I don't know the answer to that, just wondering.

